# Band Of Brothers



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I was wondering if any of you have watched this?If you have not seen this have a look at this Band Of Brothers - Complete HBO Series commemorative gift set 6 Disc Box Set 2001 DVD: Amazon.co.uk: Ron Livingston, Scott Grimes, Peter Youngblood Hills, Rick Gomez, Michael Cudlitz, Robin Laing, Nicholas Aaron, James Madio, Tom Hanks, Steven Spielberg: DVD
IMO it has to be the best thing I have ever watched its so beautifully done I know the subject its based on is not so nice but its such a good watch.
If you do not have the box set I highly recommend you buy it because its just so so good:thumb:


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

One of my friends recommended it years ago, but I forgot about it, at that price, easy decision.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Sure is James I have re watched my box set and it truly is amazing.


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

For a few quid extra - Blu-ray Band Of Brothers - HBO Complete Series Blu-ray 2001: Amazon.co.uk: Damian Lewis, David Schwimmer, Robin Laing, Dexter Fletcher, James Madio, David Nutter, Tom Hanks, Phil Alden Robinson: DVD


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2009)

RosswithaOCD said:


> I was wondering if any of you have watched this?If you have not seen this have a look at this Band Of Brothers - Complete HBO Series commemorative gift set 6 Disc Box Set 2001 DVD: Amazon.co.uk: Ron Livingston, Scott Grimes, Peter Youngblood Hills, Rick Gomez, Michael Cudlitz, Robin Laing, Nicholas Aaron, James Madio, Tom Hanks, Steven Spielberg: DVD
> IMO it has to be the best thing I have ever watched its so beautifully done I know the subject its based on is not so nice but its such a good watch.
> If you do not have the box set I highly recommend you buy it because its just so so good:thumb:


i love it watched loads of times so addictive,like the man says "3 miles up 3 miles down hi ho silver " :lol:, hmv about £20 pounds i paid £60 when it 1st came out and worth every penny,thing i like is the characters are like the people they portray in the film.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

In Blu ray it will look even better:thumb:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)




----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

RosswithaOCD said:


> In Blu ray it will look even better:thumb:


Indeed. Have just ordered it.


----------



## Supermega (Nov 10, 2008)

Well worth a watch indeed!


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

jamest said:


> Indeed. Have just ordered it.


Enjoy its a good 10 hours but it has to be the best bit of TV I have ever watched.


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2009)

Excellent series, I have watched this about 5 times, start to finish. Love it :thumb:


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

I watched this on TV, then DVD, now Blu-Ray it is simply SUPERB!!. You can if your lucky pick up the BR version for around £18. That said the difference betweeen DVD and BR is not all that amazing but still worth it if you can get it cheap.


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Utterly brilliant series, have the box set


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

Simply amazing series. Watched it numerous times and still amazes me. Brilliant work and tastefully done too.


----------



## wookey (Jul 13, 2007)

Just ordered the Blu Ray box set, nearly bought it this afternoon in Tescos - cheers for the heads up


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

Bought the box set last year having seen it on TV first and second time around - best series ever - still manages to 'get me' at its most poignant moments.

It has it all in spades and if I had a Blue Ray plyer, I'd buy that version too!


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

the blu ray pic is lovely but the soundtrack is outrageous.i cant believe the price of either dvd or blu ray boxsets.my mate payed about £55 originally just for the dvd and even now if it was the same price i wouldnt hesitate in recommending it.the only thing that disspoints me about the blu ray is there is only 2 episodes per disc :doublesho now the pic and sound are brilliant but there is no way they take up 25gb each.


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

but don't forget all the extras i:e languages, commentary etc they all add up


----------



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

Watched it on BBC ages ago and bought the box set soon after.

Currently watching it for the fourth time. It's the best thing I have watched for ages.


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

silverback said:


> the only thing that disspoints me about the blu ray is there is only 2 episodes per disc :doublesho now the pic and sound are brilliant but there is no way they take up 25gb each.


Episodes are 70mins long by the looks of it which is a short full feature film and could take up to 12-15GB with multiple audio tracks you would be looking at 18-20GB, there is no way you would of been able to get 3 on one disc.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

cheekeemonkey said:


> Bought the box set last year having seen it on TV first and second time around - best series ever - still manages to *'get me' at its most poignant moments.*
> 
> It has it all in spades and if I had a Blue Ray plyer, I'd buy that version too!


I think the most poignant moment is when they discovered the concentration camp episode 9.It was so realistic and well done you could swear it was real.


----------



## Carn (Apr 13, 2007)

Excellent series...Must have IMHO for anyone with an interest in WWII


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

yep - box set here. Brilliant :thumb:


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

I had it on DVD but have recently upgraded to Bluray. It's that good. I love it.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

i think i have to watch this again now :thumb: the scenes in the episode in the woods with constant snow (bastogne is it ?) have you turning the heating on.not only is it a great series its also brings home sacrifices made by brave men and its very very touching.i wish there would have been more about english troops though.

a new series is being made called "the pacific" as well by all accounts.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Pacific_(miniseries)


----------



## KingEdward (Apr 18, 2008)

blu ray is £16.99 (+ Quidco) at Play

http://www.play.com/DVD/Blu-ray/4-/...-Limited-Edition-Collectable-Tin/Product.html

Just ordered


----------



## Curley89 (Apr 18, 2008)

Ive asked for this for christmas


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

silverback said:


> i think i have to watch this again now :thumb: the scenes in the episode in the woods with constant snow (bastogne is it ?) have you turning the heating on.not only is it a great series its also brings home sacrifices made by brave men and its very very touching.i wish there would have been more about english troops though.
> 
> a new series is being made called "the pacific" as well by all accounts.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Pacific_(miniseries)


Good man, been wondering about the new series and when it would be finished etc :thumb:


----------



## Bunky (Feb 1, 2008)

silverback said:


> i think i have to watch this again now :thumb: the scenes in the episode in the woods with constant snow (bastogne is it ?) have you turning the heating on.not only is it a great series its also brings home sacrifices made by brave men and its very very touching.i wish there would have been more about english troops though.
> 
> a new series is being made called "the pacific" as well by all accounts.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Pacific_(miniseries)


It was very well done. It provides many views of the war...the good and the bad.

The behind the scenes information on the DVD set is nice too. The Bastogne snow scenes were filmed in a huge hanger with exploding trees and if you pay attention the towns look like alike..why? They rebuilt the towns on the same site.


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

yeh it's great, got the set when it was on 9.99 deal of the day on play a while back, the dvd and blu-ray set seem to be on offer a lot lately if you keep checking HotdealsUK


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

this is pretty old now isnt it?! but still one of the best things i have ever watched aswell, box set was really expesive when it came out but you can pick it up dirt cheap now, well worth the buy.


----------



## -JP- (Jan 27, 2009)

I got this box last christmas and I've watched it three times. It's very very good:thumb:


----------



## zafira_gsi (Jul 24, 2009)

may be old but what a series


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

I've said this before on here and I still still maintain this is, in my mind, the best piece of motion picture making ever! Surpasses any film or tv series by a mile imo. 

I keep meaning to get Stephen E. Ambrose's book that it's based on.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Viper said:


> I've said this before on here and I still still maintain this is, in my mind, the best piece of motion picture making ever! Surpasses any film or tv series by a mile imo.
> 
> I keep meaning to get Stephen E. Ambrose's book that it's based on.


Yes that book would be very interesting:thumb:


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

you might like this book as well.i read this book ages ago after it was recommended in FHM (of all places lol) and it was a hell of a read.from outrageous forced marches in training to the storys being told by the men themselves and some of the dark humour is incredible.

The Black Devil Brigade: The True Story of the First Special Service Force in World War II: Amazon.co.uk: Joseph A. Springer: Books


----------



## Rob_Quads (Jul 17, 2006)

RosswithaOCD said:


> I think the most poignant moment is when they discovered the concentration camp episode 9.It was so realistic and well done you could swear it was real.


Yup - Awesome series and loved watching it.

That scene walking into the camp for the first time was just sickening to think thats how it really was. Gave such a good account of what it was like.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Rob_Quads said:


> Yup - Awesome series and loved watching it.
> 
> That scene walking into the camp for the first time was just sickening to think thats how it really want. Gave such a good account of what it was like.


It would have scared you for life not to mention the ones who survived that hell.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

just watched these back to back last night and that camp scene is incredibly disturbing.every other episode no matter what has gone on (young men getting shot,people blowing up right in front of you) doesnt upset or have the effect that scene does.incredibly unnerving.


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Watched it at least 7 times. Awsome


----------



## 309Goodwood (Oct 23, 2006)

Band of Brothers is simply the best TV/Film EVER!!!!! Why not teach it to those at school to show what people went through only a few years ago to protect our country. It may give some a little more respect for those who did??


----------



## Autovalet (May 13, 2006)

This is an excellent piece of history bought to real life by Spieberg and Hanks... I think it was the inspiration behind Saving Private Ryan... I have watched both these epic's time and time again... just brilliant and so realistic.


----------



## Crafty (Aug 4, 2007)

If you guys like this you might want to get some more insight, some of the remaining men have written books, I've had Dick Winters book for a while, it gives a really good account of his perspective and explains some of the stuff you'll see in the series.

I got Don Malarkeys book for Christmas and had read it by boxing day lunch time, as one of the original "toccoca men" the overwhelming message is the respect given and shared between the men. Also got a book that "Wild" Bill Guarnere and "Babe" Heffron have put out, apparently they don't pull any punches and claim is the US had been in charge of Market Garden it would have been a success!

Haven't got this one yet but David Kenyon Webster also has a book, albeit written many years ago (he was lost at sea in the 60s). Apparently it shows a slightly different view.

The Ambrose book started it off, together with Winters' account. Ambrose himself died from cancer some years ago. His book "Pegasus Bridge" is also excellent, it covers the capture of the bridge at Benouville and Ranville on the morning of D-Day, this was the first operation on D-Day and was essential to stop re-enforcements arriving at the beaches.

The story behind Saving Private Ryan is mentioned in Malarkys' book, a guy he knew came looking for him and Skip Muck to say goodbye as he was being shipped stateside after his three brothers died. This sotry was taken and expanded for the film.


----------



## carrera2s (Jun 28, 2009)

Just ordered blue ray from play!:thumb:


----------



## Crafty (Aug 4, 2007)

The real "Saving Private Ryan"
http://www.sproe.com/n/fritz-niland.html


----------



## freon warrior (May 31, 2006)

Simply put, a superb series.Well worth whatever you pay for it!


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

freon warrior said:


> Simply put, a superb series.Well worth whatever you pay for it!


You can get the normal DVD set for around 15 quid which is a steal IMO:thumb:


----------



## dodgy bob (Aug 4, 2007)

Viper said:


> I've said this before on here and I still still maintain this is, in my mind, the best piece of motion picture making ever! Surpasses any film or tv series by a mile imo.
> 
> I keep meaning to get Stephen E. Ambrose's book that it's based on.


If you do buy Citizen soldiers and Pegasus bridge(us Brits) both by Ambrose and excellent.


----------



## dodgy bob (Aug 4, 2007)

A bit off topic but Tescos have The world at war 11 disc box set for £25. Originally shown in 1973 it's a 26 part documentary narrated by Sir Laurence Olivier.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

dodgy bob said:


> A bit off topic but Tescos have The world at war 11 disc box set for £25. Originally shown in 1973 it's a 26 part documentary narrated by Sir Laurence Olivier.


 £18 at amazon :thumb:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/World-At-War-Complete-Disc/dp/B00008WQ9Y/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=dvd&qid=1261941791&sr=8-1


----------



## dodgy bob (Aug 4, 2007)

silverback said:


> £18 at amazon :thumb:
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/World-At-War-Complete-Disc/dp/B00008WQ9Y/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=dvd&qid=1261941791&sr=8-1


Nice one well worth the money.


----------

